# good sectional recommendations anyone?



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

I just changed jobs and have moved from a box truck to a chevy van. The last place I worked at had spartan 1065 machines, loved that machine. Anyway, my new boss is going to keep me in the van so I am probably not going to try and put a 1065 in the back due to room. I have been looking at sectional machines online. I have never used one, and have only seen one used by plumber at a jail years ago. he managed to pull out an orange jumpsuit from the main, I was impressed. 

I don't do a lot of drain cleaning anymore, mostly during my on call week every 5 weeks, and then it may only be one or two during that time. 

My question is how many feet can a sectional run comfortably? over 100' etc? do they have the torque like a 1065? 

any advice appreciated...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/f56/ Happy reading and let us know if you have specific questions.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

I am more concerned with main cleaning while keeping a relatively small foot print in my truck. 

Thanks for the link, I may be reading for the next month trying to decide...:laughing:


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

chuckscott said:


> I am more concerned with main cleaning while keeping a relatively small foot print in my truck.
> 
> Thanks for the link, I may be reading for the next month trying to decide...:laughing:


I am also concerned with the occasional line over 100'. can a sectional handle it? If so, which one?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What is the size sewers you up against? 3-4" or 4-6"? If your getting into 6" your going to need a Electric Eel Model C or Ridgid K1500. Both spin a 1.25 cable and can go over 100' with ease.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Will said:


> What is the size sewers you up against? 3-4" or 4-6"? If your getting into 6" your going to need a Electric Eel Model C or Ridgid K1500. Both spin a 1.25 cable and can go over 100' with ease.


Mostly 3" and 4". Sometimes run across 6" but very rare. 

I have been looking at k1500 online. Looks a lot easier to get around than a 1065.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

K-60......I have run about 200' with about half being solid core. It was for a soft blockage. I have run 150' for a root blockage. I would rather use my 1065 for everything but the sectional has come in really handy.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> K-60......I have run about 200' with about half being solid core. It was for a soft blockage. I have run 150' for a root blockage. I would rather use my 1065 for everything but the sectional has come in really handy.


I hear ya on the 1065. The last company I worked for I was doing between 10 to 20 lines a week and loved the spartan. New company I am mostly on commercial work, pumps and some boiler work. Only time I get a drain is when I'm on call. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You could give the Drill and Eel a shot.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Will said:


> You could give the Drill and Eel a shot.


Small footprint I assume.....


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Ive always had good success with k-60. You can store it on its back taking virtually no space. I keep a carrier of 7/8 & 5/8 always. (you need a collet to run the 5/8). If need something bigger, k1500 is at shop.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Will said:


> You could give the Drill and Eel a shot.


I want to try the Drill and Eel set up

What drill do you run it on?

I think i read that you use 1.25 inner core from Electric Eel. Is that correct?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chuckscott said:


> I hear ya on the 1065. The last company I worked for I was doing between 10 to 20 lines a week and loved the spartan. New company I am mostly on commercial work, pumps and some boiler work. *Only time I get a drain is when I'm on call.*
> 
> Thanks for the input.


 







All the companies that I used to work for had K-60s on their trucks. With a bail of 5/8" cable, and (2) bails of 7/8" cable, we handled all the drains that came our way. If needed for heavy roots, we'd call for a Mytana with an open drum. Rescue Rooter was the exception, they had Spartans for us; by the way, the truck had a winch in it to lift the 1065. With my back now a days, I wouldn't want a 1065.....unless I had help in lifting it.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> All the companies that I used to work for had K-60s on their trucks. With a bail of 5/8" cable, and (2) bails of 7/8" cable, we handled all the drains that came our way. If needed for heavy roots, we'd call for a Mytana with an open drum. Rescue Rooter was the exception, they had Spartans for us; by the way, the truck had a winch in it to lift the 1065. With my back now a days, I wouldn't want a 1065.....unless I had help in lifting it.
> 
> The ec


My second year my boss gave me a truck with a utility bed and a 1065 with no winch with instructions to never call him to lift it into truck. I worked for two weeks lifting that thing up and down stairs and in and out of truck. I wrenched my back pretty bad and called in sick, my boss asked me why and I told him. He said I should have called, he would of helped... I never knew if he was kidding.... Shows how time have changed, back then new guys took the abuse. Nowadays if someone tried that the new guy would be screaming lawsuit...

I kinda miss the old guy, taught me a lot.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chuckscott said:


> My second year my boss gave me a truck with a utility bed and a 1065 with no winch with instructions to never call him to lift it into truck. I worked for two weeks lifting that thing up and down stairs and in and out of truck. I wrenched my back pretty bad and called in sick, my boss asked me why and I told him. He said I should have called, he would of helped... I never knew if he was kidding.... *Shows how time have changed, back then new guys took the abuse.* Nowadays if someone tried that the new guy would be screaming lawsuit...
> 
> I kinda miss the old guy, taught me a lot.


 





When I started out in this trade, you got made fun of if you asked for safety goggles when drilling, cutting, chipping, etc. So I learned poor safety habits coming up. But after having cast iron and other debris removed from my eyes by eye doctors over the years, I use safety glasses.

Back on topic, I think you'll find the K-60 takes up little space in the truck, it's light, yet it's got decent power.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I started out in this trade, you got made fun of if you asked for safety goggles when drilling, cutting, chipping, etc. So I learned poor safety habits coming up. But after having cast iron and other debris removed from my eyes by eye doctors over the years, I use safety glasses.
> 
> Back on topic, I think you'll find the K-60 takes up little space in the truck, it's light, yet it's got decent power.


I am going to check it out monday. My boss has given me some choice on this one. thanks for the input.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> I want to try the Drill and Eel set up
> 
> What drill do you run it on?
> 
> I think i read that you use 1.25 inner core from Electric Eel. Is that correct?


I use the Eel 1.25" ic cable. I also run 7/8" ic, also Electric Eel. Milwaukee Hole Shooter is the drill I use.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

For a small foot print the k-60 is a good choice, I have both drums and sectionals and the k-60 is a great 3-4" and occasional 6" machine. It is a different mind set though than a 1065 with the 1065 you can bore on in to the stoppage then rip it out! With the k-60 you find the stoppage then slowly let the high rpm's saw the stoppage. It's like using a hole saw.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Yes, go to the Ridgid forum and learn all about the the greatest thing since the invention of the wheel, the K-Stupid.......

I hear it can open anything with a reverse auger, even 8" mains with ease 

Just look at all the rave reviews this POS is getting..........

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/f56/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This was posted at the forum that AssTyme linked.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> This was posted at the forum that AssTyme linked.





Chit, my K-45 could do that :laughing:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 1500 and a general drum. I like the 1500 better since it is lighter and it does a better job cleaning imho. I do more plumbing than drain cleaning, it is also a matter of space on the truck.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am comfortable with 120 feet with k-60 or similar machine. More than that is determined by the age of your machine and torque


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

K60 is hit and miss from all the stuff I've read up on it. Some say it is a POS and have all kinds of issues with it. Others swear by it. I say get a Model C or K1500 and you will get a reliable machine that will get you results. Im in favor if having a mainline machine and smaller machine for secondary lines. 

I use the Model C and Model N. K1500 and K50 would also be good options.


----------

